# Vegetable-Chicken Stir-Fry....LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jul 2, 2002)

Vegetable-Chicken Stir-Fry
AllRecipes & Betty Crocker

A five-ingredient main dish that takes less than 15 minutes to cook? This yummy chicken stir-fry was created for busy cooks like you!


Total: 14 min 
Prep: 5 min 
Cook: 9 min 

Makes 4 servings 

2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breast halves or thighs, cut into 1-inch pieces 
3 cups cut-up assorted vegetables (bell peppers, broccoli flowerets, shredded carrots) 
1 garlic clove, finely chopped 
1/2 cup stir-fry sauce 

1.  Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in 12-inch skillet or wok over high heat. Add chicken; stir-fry about 3 minutes or until no longer pink in center. Remove from skillet. 

 2.  Heat remaining 1 tablespoon oil in skillet. Add vegetables and garlic; stir-fry about 2 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Add chicken and stir-fry sauce. Cook and stir about 2 minutes or until hot. 

1 Serving:  Calories 250 (Calories from Fat 100); Fat 11g (Saturated 2g); Cholesterol 70mg; Sodium 1470mg; Potassium 440mg; Carbohydrate 12g (Dietary Fiber 2g); Protein 28g  ++++ Diet Exchanges: 3 1/2 Lean Meat; 2 Vegetable


----------

